# Don't you just...



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't you just HATE it when your finger goes through the toilet paper!

Apart from that I'm really enjoying my new job at the OAP's home.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

It's called an Indian Ballerina when that happens, I think...


----------

